# English Class Bitless??



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I found you this...._from this forum._

_


updownrider said:



Interesting, since most associations follow the USEF rules. There is nothing in the USEF hunter or jumper rules that says bitless is not allowed. In hunters, a judge may penalize for a horse being bitless because it is considered non-conventional, but it is allowed. In jumpers, many horses go in some type of hackamore.

Click to expand...

_And if it works properly....the thread was from 2014 and a link to it...
_http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/competing-bitless-384418/


_Hope that helps some answering your question...not sure if there are any newer rulings. 
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## JumpthatOxer (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks so much, I had searched around but the only thread about it I could find was for Western comps, I guess I just completely missed this one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you want to compete in Hunter classes you should contact whoever is running the show first. If the show runs in line with current USEF rules it doesn't appear to allow anything but a snaffle, Pelham or full bridle with a noseband which to me would rule out anything bitless
This might help
https://www.usef.org/compete/resources-forms/rules-regulations/rulebook
https://files.usef.org/assets/f3-nKci3RSU/17-hu.pdf


You can compete in show jumping classes without a bit


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

It is always best to check the rules yourself and not go by what was posted years ago. But when I checked, the current USEF rules for hunters now read: 

HU126 Tack
1. Snaffles, pelhams and full bridles, all with cavesson nose bands, are required.
a. Judges may penalize, but may not eliminate, a horse or pony that competes in a snaffle, pelham, or full bridle that is unconventional. Unconventional snaffles, pelhams, or full bridles include, but are not limited to, hunter gags, kimberwickes, etc.
b. Judges must eliminate a horse or pony that competes in illegal bits or nosebands. Illegal bits include, but are not limited to, three rings, gags (other than the hunter gag), et cetera… Illegal nosebands include, but are not limited to, drop, flash and figure eight nosebands.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Geeze, I just spent 20 min trying to find the USEF tack section for HJ, all I found was hunter hack for Andalusians... 

Fwiw, the Canadian rule book specifically states no bitless bridles allowed. We tend to follow each other's rules in these areas.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

ApuetsoT said:


> Geeze, I just spent 20 min trying to find the USEF tack section for HJ, all I found was hunter hack for Andalusians...
> 
> Fwiw, the Canadian rule book specifically states no bitless bridles allowed. We tend to follow each other's rules in these areas.


Hunters rules for competition are separate from Jumpers rules competition, there is no HJ rules section for competition. 

The USEF website changed this week. This is the link to the rules. (Some things only members can see now, I hope this isn't one on of them). 

https://www.usef.org/compete/resources-forms/rules-regulations/rulebook

When someone says they show in a "HJ" class, they do not because there is no such thing. When they say they go to a "HJ" show, they mean they compete at a show that has hunter classes, jumper classes, and hunter seat equitation classes.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

updownrider said:


> Hunters rules for competition are separate from Jumpers rules competition, there is no HJ rules section for competition.
> 
> The USEF website changed this week. This is the link to the rules. (Some things only members can see now, I hope this isn't one on of them).
> 
> ...


The EC rulebook has all of theirs under the same section, that's what I'm used to seeing. I even went though the whole document...

In my defense, I had just woken up and was lying in bed look on my phone.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

ApuetsoT said:


> In my defense, I had just woken up and was lying in bed look on my phone.


It is not easy on your phone if you are not sure what you are looking for. I applaud your bravery. :wink:

I use the find function when searching for something in the rule book. It is a lot simplier than endlessly scrolling.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know the rules of showing but I like to think if you had a vet note saying "this horse cannot use a bit" and you show every effort to appear "conventional" otherwise and specifically contact whoever's in charge to explain that you would be judged on equal ground. It's just a bit..or lack thereof. It's not like using a gag in a snaffle class, if anything it would be a drawback for you (not saying it would just there is not benefit that would be unfair to other competitors.)

And yes, you can also just find shows where it would be allowed.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

you can ask for a Hors Concours- basically, ask the judges for permission to compete and get graded, but due to not using the 'proper' equipment ( a bitted bridle for dressage for example) you will be automatically eliminated from winning any ribbons, but you still have the fun of showing.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't know the rules of showing but I like to think if you had a vet note saying "this horse cannot use a bit" and you show every effort to appear "conventional" otherwise and specifically contact whoever's in charge to explain that you would be judged on equal ground. It's just a bit..or lack thereof. It's not like using a gag in a snaffle class, if anything it would be a drawback for you (not saying it would just there is not benefit that would be unfair to other competitors.)
> 
> And yes, you can also just find shows where it would be allowed.


Unfortunately, that is not how horse show rules work
You can look for shows that add in un conventional classes, like bittless, English or riding two hands on a curb western, ect


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

open shows don't seam to care if you show bitless. in my open show circet they go by AQHA rules but they are lax in the bit vs, bitless. i know a youth at the show who shows their horse in a dr cook english bridle. maybe check with the open shows. now no "banned" equitment according to aqha rules but bitless is fine.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Smilie said:


> Unfortunately, that is not how horse show rules work
> You can look for shows that add in un conventional classes, like bittless, English or riding two hands on a curb western, ect


I understand that lol. I should have specified it was specific to lower level/schooling shows, of course at a regular show they can't just make exceptions but some shows have more leeway then others.


----------

